# MA Movies- up & comming



## Dennis_Mahon (Feb 11, 2003)

Comming Oct. 10, the latest from Quentin Tarantino, is _*Kill Bill*_, starring Uma Thurman, David Carradine, Michael Madsen, Sony Chiba, Julie Dreyfus, Vivica A. Fox, Daryl Hannah, Chiaki Kuriyama, Chia Hui Liu, Lucy Lui, LaTanya Richardson, Bo Svenson, Michael Jai White.

Offical Website
Unoffical Site for _*Kill Bill*_

Comming this Spring:
_*Bulletproof Monk*_, starring Chow Yun-Fat, Sean William Scott, Jamie King.

MGM Webpage for _*Bulletproof Monk*_

Anybody else hear anything?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2003)

All the superhero movies (e.g. Daredevil) will have some.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dennis_Mahon _
> *Comming Oct. 10, the latest from Quentin Tarantino, is Kill Bill, starring Uma Thurman, David Carradine, Michael Madsen, Sony Chiba, Julie Dreyfus, Vivica A. Fox, Daryl Hannah, Chiaki Kuriyama, Chia Hui Liu, Lucy Lui, LaTanya Richardson, Bo Svenson, Michael Jai White.
> 
> Offical Website
> ...



I saw both these trailers yesterday when I went to see DareDevil and Kill Bill seems like it's going to be stupid. Bulletproof Monk 'looks' great and it's on my must see on dvd list

Jet Li's Cradle to the Grave may be a good one


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 15, 2003)

_The Hunted_ with Tommy Lee Jones.  Two very high-ranked Sayoc Kali instructors are technical advisors.

Cthulhu


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *All the superhero movies (e.g. Daredevil) will have some. *



I want to see that. The previews make it look really cool.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2003)

The reviews are extremely mixed.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *The reviews are extremely mixed. *



Yes, but most of the negative ones seem to be based on whether
or not they like Ben Afleck.  Not his acting abilities, HIM.  And most
come without a comparison to the comic book.  As one who's read
the comic, I think Ben Afleck (sp?) was a good choice.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Feb 16, 2003)

As I said earlier, I saw DD friday and I enjoyed it very much. This comes from a reader of the comic for almost twenty years. My only major complaint for it was the choice for Elektra, Jennifer Garnier, although she was definitely hot


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 16, 2003)

Only thing I didnt like about DareDevil was the way they were jumping around like they had just come out of Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon! Even Bullseye who's only power/skill is being an excellent Marksman was doing it! Saw the trailor for the Hulk and am still not sure about that one. The Hulk looks cool but not sure bout the movie.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Only thing I didnt like about DareDevil was the way they were jumping around like they had just come out of Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon! *



In fact, Hong Kong wirework stunt master Cheung Yan Yuen did the martial arts work for the movie.

We hope to see it this week.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Only thing I didnt like about DareDevil was the way they were jumping around like they had just come out of Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon! Even Bullseye who's only power/skill is being an excellent Marksman was doing it!*



Yeah, but it was somewhat consistent with the Frank Miller comic book series.

I thought that the movie was great but was condensed in some ways.

No reference to Stick and the Hand was a bummer though.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 18, 2003)

We can't forget Jet Li's latest flick *Cradle to the Grave* which will be released in the States next week (2/28/03)...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 24, 2003)

Dare Devil was great.  very very well done and amazingly, Affleck even looked like Murdock from the comics.  Hollywood pulled off his Radar sense very well and was pretty accurate. now, they need to write a movie with Dare Devil and Spider-Man...just like the comics, man.  hell, they both live in New York, come on.  they gotta meet some time.


----------



## tarabos (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *Dare Devil was great.  very very well done and amazingly, Affleck even looked like Murdock from the comics.  Hollywood pulled off his Radar sense very well and was pretty accurate. now, they need to write a movie with Dare Devil and Spider-Man...just like the comics, man.  hell, they both live in New York, come on.  they gotta meet some time. *



from what i hear that probably won't happen unfortunately. the movie rights to each character are owned by different companies. the old spider-man daredevil teamup would be shweet though. the only thing that could top it would be a superman/batman world's finest movie. but we need to get batman and superman right in their own movies first. don't get me wrong, i liked the first batman a lot, when it came out. by today's standards however, a lot more could be done that what we saw back in the early 90's...(was it even the 90's yet?).

i'll be seeing cradle to the grave this week. so far i've enjoyed Jet Li's outings with various rappers, this one seems to be good as well. plus, marc dacascaos (sp?) is in it as well.


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Feb 24, 2003)

Jet Li's THE ONE is a load of crap.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 24, 2003)

Bulletproof Monk looked OK in the previews. Exaggerated, certainly.


----------



## tarabos (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Bulletproof Monk looked OK in the previews. Exaggerated, certainly. *



not so sure the american pie dude was the best casting choice on that one...

but then again, i'm not so sure uma thurman is the best choice for a MA flick...but maybe that movie is something a bit different...a bit off. it is tarentino after all...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 25, 2003)

I can't wait to see X2. I know it really doesn't have martial arts quality but the characters are cool.


----------



## Warrior42 (Mar 2, 2003)

I want to see Cradle to the Grave with Jet Li and DMX. Jet Li is always entertaining. DMX brings his own style to these movies. Adding the hip hop culture seems to add something different to these movies. 

As far as other movies, I think that Bourne Identity is an overall great movie. The martial arts scenes are pretty good.


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Mar 6, 2003)

> The Hunted with Tommy Lee Jones.



I can't wait to this movie.  It looks like it could be pretty good.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 1, 2003)

The Hunted was a great movie. It had some pretty intense knife fighting scenes. They just did a review about the movie and the Filipino knife fighting instructors who taught the actors the fighting scenes. This is in the latest issue of Black Belt Magazine.

Chicago Green 
Dragon    :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 1, 2003)

Like all of you I have referred to Cradle to Grave as the new Jet Li film.  All of my girls refer to it as the new DMX martial arts movie! Either way, I'd like to see it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 3, 2003)

Is it just me... or is it PAINFULLY obvious when they take someone with little or no martial arts background and teach them enough to do the fight scene, so they have a "popular" or "Pretty" actor/actress to be in the film?

Do you think its the total lack of experiance showing, or bad directing or both?


----------

